

Blizzard officially cancels MMO Titan after seven years in development - ricardo_ramirez
http://www.polygon.com/2014/9/23/6833953/blizzard-cancels-titan-next-gen-mmo-pc

======
blinduck
This makes me sad for some reason. I'll never forget the sense of wonder I
felt the first time I played vanilla WoW.

I found the world to be incredibly compelling and rich, and got really sucked
in. The world felt vast, and I spent hours just wandering around and
exploring. It was also my first MMO and the thought that I was playing with
thousands of other players in real time was amazing.

~~~
scrollaway
I know what you mean.

I didn't particularly care about Titan (it was vaporware from the start IMO),
but I've only felt what you're talking about twice since the release of WoW.
The first time was in FlyFF - a god awful F2P/P2W korean MMO. It was the
epitome of crap but it did let me _explore_ which I feel is something not too
present in MMOs nowadays. There is nothing quite like exploring high level
zones as a low level, being somewhere you shouldn't be, a constant danger and
a feeling of helplessness when you are spotted by a monster.

The second time was recently, in Wildstar. I've had to stop playing it for
lack of time but I dearly miss it, it's the only MMO I actually liked since
WoW.

------
JoeAltmaier
This: " trying to do the right thing and build the right, smart product". That
means quick, flashy and cheap. Building an ambitious MMO is not those things.

I wish somebody was still building games that weren't necessarily 'smart', but
were instead 'fun' or 'fascinating' or anything that means something to the
player.

------
MrJagil
This should probably be the linked article:
[http://www.polygon.com/2014/9/23/6833953/blizzard-cancels-
ti...](http://www.polygon.com/2014/9/23/6833953/blizzard-cancels-titan-next-
gen-mmo-pc)

~~~
dang
Thanks—changed from [http://www.kitguru.net/gaming/matthew-wilson/blizzard-
offici...](http://www.kitguru.net/gaming/matthew-wilson/blizzard-officially-
cancels-mmo-titan-after-seven-years-in-development/).

